# Higgins help



## Sulley (Aug 19, 2012)

I know im askin a lot but any idea of the year of this bike, i dont have any numbers, im going to look at it tomorrow. Thanks for any help.  Sulley


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Aug 20, 2012)

My guess is late 1950's to early 1960's, based on the style of the chainguard.


----------



## Sulley (Aug 20, 2012)

The seller has not got back to me yet, these poeple post an ad, you respond to it and then nothing, WTH.  Sulley   PS   Thank you by the way.


----------



## Sulley (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok im going to look at it tomorrow, man these guys are tuff with these old bikes. LOL  Sulley


----------



## John (Aug 23, 2012)

*Front end*

The front end is missing parts.
John


----------



## Sulley (Aug 23, 2012)

Yea i know the lower rockers, he says he has them, we'll see. Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Aug 28, 2012)

Got the bike he didnt have the missing front end parts but i found some, it has a s/n  of  MOS-S  then under that  MOD-502  then under that 225057  ,any ideas on a modle and year. Thanks for any help.  Sulley


----------



## jd56 (Aug 28, 2012)

My copy of the abc date book shows the MOS as 1953. But if you take the 502.###### and go into the sears parts direct website you might get more info.
Also the girls model as per the book was blue/white. Not red/ white....again as per the date book.
Hope that helps.
Cool looking bike!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sulley (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you for the info. The guy i got it from got it from the origainal owner and he had it sence new, i see no signs of it being painted red over blue but who knows. Thanks again.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Sep 13, 2012)

Should this bike have 24" or 26" wheels.  Sulley


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 13, 2012)

It looks to me like it should have 26".

Are those 24's on there now?


----------



## Sulley (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes but the origanial owner says thats the way it came, i know it should be blue also but it has never been painted. Sulley


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 13, 2012)

Put some 26"ers on that Miss Pee Wee Herman bike!


----------



## krateman (Sep 13, 2012)

I would keep the original size tires on it. It sounds as if it is quite rare. A factory mistake? If it is supposed to be blue/white, then you have a rare bike, I am guessing, right?


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 13, 2012)

If he shoves 26"ers on there and keeps the 24's...No Harm,No Foul.

It will fill out the fenders with 26" rims.


----------



## Sulley (Sep 13, 2012)

Well the 24s are stayin because i bought a set of red Duros from a guy that bought them for his wheel chair and they didnt fit. $15 later and i have this. I mounted the fender wright to the front axle and rear rocker mount so now the fender moves with the front springer, works ok, looks ok, im done, ride it. Sulley


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 13, 2012)

HEY NOW!!!

That Looks GOOD.


----------



## Sulley (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks, im trying to get thing wrapped up, im going into the hospital on the 19th so i need to get my projects all takin care of, this was my last one for a while. Thanks again guys.  Sulley


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Sul,Good Luck to ya on the Hospital trip.

Pinch a nurse for me.


----------



## Sulley (Sep 13, 2012)

If this test gos well i will be in there untill i get a heart, so it could be a while. I will do ass much pinchin ass i can. Sulley


----------



## OldRider (Sep 13, 2012)

All the best Sulley!


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Sep 13, 2012)

*New Heart*

Sulley,
My Dad had a transplant in 1992 they said should last 5 years. He passed in 2005 from lung cancer the heart still pumping strong. Will keep you in my prayers.
Bob


----------

